
How to do good talks at conferences - Peroni
http://writing.makeshift.io/pieces/how-to-do-good-talks-at-conferences
======
nasalgoat
The linked article complains about a content-free talk, which is of course
useless, but some of the explanation could simply be that any useful
information he has goes towards their competitive advantage, and sharing it
actively hurts the company.

Most companies we talk about on HN are made up of mostly intellectual property
- everything else is commodity (SaaS, PaaS, etc.) - so going up on stage and
telling what are effectively your competitors how you succeeded could be seen
as a Bad Idea.

